# Best bullet for nilgai



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

What is a good bullet for nilgai? I shoot a .300win and do not reload.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

One right between the eyes,


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Csafisher said:


> What is a good bullet for nilgai? I shoot a .300win and do not reload.


 That is plenty....provided you hit it in the right spot


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Took mine with a .300 Win Mag (Tee's ammo). That bull didn't even take a step when I put the neck shot on him. Good hunting to ya. It's a thrill and the meat is good eatin' too.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I shoot 150gr hornady interbonds for deer and dont plan to use them for nilgai. I would like something with a little better penetration.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh well something with a Barnes bullet


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

180g has mid-range velocity and energy. Lower grain will have higher velocity and higher grain will have lower velocity but higher energy.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*My vote*

Bullet size 180 grain no question. Bullet brand.....a premium partitioned bonded bullet designed for larger game like the Swift A-Frame. Having said that I understand some Nilgai outfitters or ranches require a .375 cal as the minimum.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> 180g has mid-range velocity and energy. Lower grain will have higher velocity and higher grain will have lower velocity but higher energy.


*X2............Good Luck, hunting!!!*


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*bullets!*



buckbuddy said:


> *X2............Good Luck, hunting!!!*


X3

and show us what you take too!:texasflag


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bullets for bulls*



Csafisher said:


> What is a good bullet for nilgai? I shoot a .300win and do not reload.


no offense to any mentioned folks, but a 200 gr bullet will suit a bulls demise a little better than a 180 gr- the 180 (a good "large game" bullet) does ok, but the 200 puts a little bit more mustard on the hot dog.... have seen the difference on the bulls so many times. i shoot a 300 win mag at them and use 200 gr A squares-you can buy these over the counter..


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Im thinking the A squares or nosler partitions. Anyone shoot berger VLDs?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I have shot the VLD's..... look at my sig line.... and you can see what shoot most.

The VLD is not a great bullet for penetration and consistent expansion. Great LD bullet, not so much for tough critters. 

The Barnes stuff is consistently a better choice. If I was to pick the perfect bullet for the Nilgai, either the 180 TSX or the 200 TSX would be it. The 180 is available in the Fed Premium line, just about anywhere ( except Academy for some reason). Gander, Carters, any of the on line places have them.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i would opt for a 200 gr. swift a-frame or nosler partition.


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

200 TTSX. Near 100% weight retention and very accurate.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Good bet but I will raise you 100 grains*



mrsh978 said:


> no offense to any mentioned folks, but a 200 gr bullet will suit a bulls demise a little better than a 180 gr- the 180 (a good "large game" bullet) does ok, but the 200 puts a little bit more mustard on the hot dog.... have seen the difference on the bulls so many times. i shoot a 300 win mag at them and use 200 gr A squares-you can buy these over the counter..


I did not know 300 mag factory rounds were available in 200 grain...cool.

But I would use the Nilgai hunt as a reason to buy a 375 H&H or a 375 Ruger rifle.....a man needs to have one anyway.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Marshman said:


> Yes, I have shot the VLD's..... look at my sig line.... and you can see what shoot most.
> 
> The VLD is not a great bullet for penetration and consistent expansion. Great LD bullet, not so much for tough critters.
> 
> The Barnes stuff is consistently a better choice. If I was to pick the perfect bullet for the Nilgai, either the 180 TSX or the 200 TSX would be it. The 180 is available in the Fed Premium line, just about anywhere ( except Academy for some reason). Gander, Carters, any of the on line places have them.


ROGER THAT !!!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> But I would use the Nilgai hunt as a reason to buy a 375 H&H or a 375 Ruger rifle.....a man needs to have one anyway.


You and me both.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

federal premiums w trophy bond bear claws


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree the 200gr would be better than 180gr but ask yourself if you will ever have a need for that large of bullet again in the near future. If not, why get stuck with a 1/2 box of shells you'll never shoot?

Nilgai are tough animals, no doubt. However, a well placed shot with a smaller bullet will do fine. I shot several last year with my 7mm Mag using Winchester 160gr Accubond. None of them ran.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> But I would use the Nilgai hunt as a reason to buy a 375 H&H or a 375 Ruger rifle.....a man needs to have one anyway.


Why does a man need a .375??? Lol. Unless you plan on going to africa. A .300 is good enough for a nilgai.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Any good bullet will do the job. i would shoot what my rifle likes over tring to find a differant bullet that don't shoot as well. Don't worry so much about what bullet. worry about putting it where it needs to go. The best bullet out there won't make up for a bad shot!!!!!!!

If you can get a bigger bullet like a 200gr to shoot really good at 250-300yrds by all mines use it. but if you shoot better with a 150-180gr then use it. Every one want to make it sound like they are super animals but they are not. 
Most people just can shoot well when under pressure or at any distance. You make a good well placed shot there done thats all its to it. But if you don't its not going to matter what bullet you shoot. But check with your guide or ranch that you will be hunting with as to what they want you to use you never know they want. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

It's all about shot placement. I shot a nice bull about 2 months ago with a 300 ultra mag, 200 gr in the heart. It may have been a little much, but it dropped in it's tracks. Pic is not the best.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bulls vs bullets*



AggieCowboy98 said:


> I agree the 200gr would be better than 180gr but ask yourself if you will ever have a need for that large of bullet again in the near future. If not, why get stuck with a 1/2 box of shells you'll never shoot?
> 
> Nilgai are tough animals, no doubt. However, a well placed shot with a smaller bullet will do fine. I shot several last year with my 7mm Mag using Winchester 160gr Accubond. None of them ran.


after watching so many bulls not "die" so soon when my buddies would use 180grs-yes, they do die if vitals are compromised, but they die a little faster and allow for more human error factor.  size matters


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*never too much*



RedFisch said:


> It's all about shot placement. I shot a nice bull about 2 months ago with a 300 ultra mag, 200 gr in the heart. It may have been a little much, but it dropped in it's tracks. Pic is not the best.
> View attachment 373523


 no such thing as too much for bull-thats why i like my 400grs of love for them. nice bull


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

It certainly makes sense to go prepared on a hunt like that but this year I shot a Nalgai with my 243 using 80gr Hornady Superformance. It ran about 30 yards and was out for the count! I was hoping to shoot a deer but oh well it happens.


----------



## Sable01 (Sep 16, 2009)

A 300 win mag is fine, I recommend a 180 grain Barnes X. The hold together well and have great penatration. Federal loads them so you can get them off the shelf at most quality gun shops.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Got a doe a few years back with a 180gr .30-06. Shot placement goes a long way. Your .300 ought to take one. Good luck, wish I could join you.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Great Shot*



brush popper said:


> It certainly makes sense to go prepared on a hunt like that but this year I shot a Nalgai with my 243 using 80gr Hornady Superformance. It ran about 30 yards and was out for the count! I was hoping to shoot a deer but oh well it happens.


 Like I've always said it ain't how large the gun its where ya hit them...CVA34 that said They are tough and Bigger would be better.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Shot placement Schmot placement*

OK, if you are coming from the range where you know your itty bitty caliber shoots exactly at 100 yards.....and going to a stand where you can rest the rifle and the feeder is the same 100 yards....and the animal is one you are very familiar with and have shot many of....no problem...you will be able to place the bullet just where you want, and there is no need for a big gun.

BUT, if you will be walking and stalking....over unfamiliar terrain....maybe shooting over some high grass obscuring the animal's legs and belly....less than a perfect rest for the rifle...at a distance you may be able to measure with a RF, but which distance you cannot predict or control...in the wind....at a much larger and different bodied animal than you are used to.... I totally call BS on the "its where you place the shot" concept.

Use enough gun for a less than perfectly placed shot....its just that simple.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Johnboat, you would have a good argument if Nilgai were like African Buffaloe. I don't recall anyone being chased down-stomped-then stuck by a Nilgai. As a matter of fact they aren't a very impressive trophy. To me, hunting Nilgai is a meat hunt, so taking one would only happen if I had a good shot. The 300 is more than adequate!!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*most impressive trophy*



prarie dog said:


> Johnboat, you would have a good argument if Nilgai were like African Buffaloe. I don't recall anyone being chased down-stomped-then stuck by a Nilgai. As a matter of fact they aren't a very impressive trophy. To me, hunting Nilgai is a meat hunt, so taking one would only happen if I had a good shot. The 300 is more than adequate!!


gotta argue on this one-a mature bull that harvested is in fact a REAL impressive trophy-and tasty too. and Johnboat is exactly on tract-you can punch holes in paper, but when it comes down to live hunting situations ive seen the "best shots" shank one, so use enough gun does apply. and yes i have hunted cape buffalo-both mounted in my house in fact and it still does not alter what a great hunt for nilgai is..


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> after watching so many bulls not "die" so soon when my buddies would use 180grs-yes, they do die if vitals are compromised, but they die a little faster and allow for more human error factor.  size matters


I agree larger calibers with heavier bullets do give more forgiveness. I'm just saying it can also be accomplished with less gun if you take your time and wait for a shot you are comfortable taking.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Let me start by saying I've never hunted Nilgai but they look like an impressive animal to me and I'd love to hunt a bull. I have hunted elk many times and even taken a few. I've got to believe that a 600lb flatland roaming Nilgai would be no tougher to anchor than an 800lb mountain roaming bull elk. I've seen elk killed with .270's up to most of the ultra magnum's and I agree that dead is dead. I shoot an old school 300WM and a 35.00 box of 180grain hornady sst superformance is plenty for a bull elk so I've got to believe it will be more than enough for a bull nilgai. Good Luck with your hunt. Later Baker


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Needs vs. Wants*

Truthfully, probably the perfect Nilgai caliber would be a 338 Win Mag or the 325 WSM. And any 30 cal with the right bullet will do the job. But, then again you may someday get the chance to go to Africa or Alaska and if you had a 375 you would be good to go. Other than Nilgai, a 375 makes a good Hog thumper. With your hunting camp buddies, your 375 would rank pretty high in the bragging rights scale. You might have to let others fire a shot or two, etc.

Anything 300 Mag or above kicks pretty hard, so I would not worry about the added recoil. When hunting you will not notice it.

Warning. A few years ago I had just a vague far off dream of Africa. Then I saw a deal on a Ruger M77 in 458 at a gun show...even included some ammo. I bought it. I shot it. I read some more information about Africa. I found the Cabelas Adventures website. I was hunting cape buffalo in Tanzania the following year.


----------

